# Java Entwicklungsprogramm wie Visual C++ 2008



## LeChiffre95 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich suche eine Programmieroberfläche für Java (mit der man hauptsächlich Androidapps programmieren kann).
Die Oberfläche sollte sein, wie Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition, d.h. dass man die Oberfläche mit Drag and Drop machen kann (wer das Programm kennt, weiß was ich meine).

Gibt es ein solches Programm auch für Java?


----------



## fadade (6. Februar 2013)

Netbeans IDE für Java z.B. 
(Projekte müssten dann mit der _Swing-GUI_ angelegt werden)


----------



## ryzen1 (6. Februar 2013)

Oder Eclipse 
Eclipse Downloads


----------



## Supeq (6. Februar 2013)

Eclipse ist in diesem Fall besser, weil Google es imo besser supported. Zusätzlich braucht man dann natürlich noch ADT Plugin | Android Developers


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würde dir auch Eclipse empfehlen


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

IntelliJ IDEA, in der Community Edition. 
Eclipse ist, mal nüchtern ausgedrückt, für die Tonne.

Drag und Drop ist schön und gut, aber ich empfehle dir mal einen Blick in den XML Code zu werfen. Beide IDEs (Eclipse und IntelliJ) werfen dir zwar code aus, das Ergebnis ist jedoch eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Defenz0r (6. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> IntelliJ IDEA, in der Community Edition.
> Eclipse ist, mal nüchtern ausgedrückt, für die Tonne.
> 
> Drag und Drop ist schön und gut, aber ich empfehle dir mal einen Blick in den XML Code zu werfen. Beide IDEs (Eclipse und IntelliJ) werfen dir zwar code aus, das Ergebnis ist jedoch eher schlecht als recht.


 
Wir hatten kürzlich eine Einführung in Eclipse, ich nutze es seit am Montag, kann mich aber noch nicht beschweren.
Was genau ist daran für die Tonne?
Ist es denn so viel schlechter?

Wenn ja gibts ne Portable Version das ich es auch bei Praxis benutzen kann?


lg


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wir hatten kürzlich eine Einführung in Eclipse, ich nutze es seit am Montag, kann mich aber noch nicht beschweren.
> Was genau ist daran für die Tonne?
> Ist es denn so viel schlechter?



Develop mal mehrere Jahre mit Eclipse, dann wirst du es selber merken. Kann dich aber auch gerne Spoilern. 

Bei größeren Projekten wird Eclipse Unstable, Langsam, Produziert wirre Errors und hindert einen mehr am Programmieren anstatt das es hilft. 
IntelliJ ist jetzt auch nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau, es hat auch hin und wieder Probleme, jedoch ist es viel Stabiler und zuverlässiger. 

Abgesehen davon ist IntelliJ auch viel Komfortabler und hat einige Features die ich doch nicht mehr missen möchte. Dazu gehört der Vorschau Modus wenn man in einer XML Layout File ist (nutze dieses Drag and Drop gedöns nicht, aber es funktioniert so weit ich gesehen habe relativ gut und besser als in Eclipse), die möglichkeit der Themes und viele weitere kleine dinge, wie z.B das vereinheitlichte nutzen von jar files, nie wieder jar missmatch errors.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würde ebenfalls Eclipse empfehlen.

"Instabil und langsam" ?   Das liegt wohl eher an Java  

Im Ernst, also ich habe mit Eclipse schon etwas größere Programme laufen lassen, und die Performance ist eigentlich ok.  Nicht schnell, aber ich hatte auch noch keine ernsten Probleme ...


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich arbeite schon seit einigen Jahren mit Eclipse (Java, Java EE, C/C++, PTP) und da waren auch einige dickere Projekte dabei. Kann mich jetzt nicht beklagen, jede IDE hat so ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Die perfekte IDE habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite schon seit einigen Jahren mit Eclipse (Java, Java EE, C/C++, PTP) und da waren auch einige dickere Projekte dabei. Kann mich jetzt nicht beklagen, jede IDE hat so ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Die perfekte IDE habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden.


 
Mein Beileid. 
Es gibt nichts Perfekte, habe oben ja Stärken und Schwächen aufgeführt. Da verliert Eclipse aber derbe.
Was sind für dich "dicke Projekte"?





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Instabil und langsam" ?   Das liegt wohl eher an Java
> 
> Im Ernst, also ich habe mit Eclipse schon etwas größere Programme laufen lassen, und die Performance ist eigentlich ok.  Nicht schnell, aber ich hatte auch noch keine ernsten Probleme ...


 
Das liegt wohl eher an Windows. 
Java läuft bei mir flüßig wie Butter. Eclipse lief trotzdem immer wie der letzt Mist. 

Schon mal große Projekte in Eclipse gehabt? Mit 100.000+ Zeilen an Code?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher an Windows.
> Java läuft bei mir flüßig wie Butter. Eclipse lief trotzdem immer wie der letzt Mist.
> 
> Schon mal große Projekte in Eclipse gehabt? Mit 100.000+ Zeilen an Code?


 
Ja, für gewöhnlich kann ich auch nicht meckern  

Hmm nein, soviel erwartet meine Schule noch nicht    Größtes Projekt hatte vielleicht 10 000 Zeilen oder so ...   
Aber rechentechnisch habe ich damit tatsächlich schon ein paar große Dinge umgesetzt,  Populationssimulationen zB,  die liefen ganz gut. 

Was macht IntelliJ  denn anders?  Was macht das Programm performanter, bei gleicher VM ?   
(Vielleicht kann ich  mich da ja auch noch inspirieren lassen, ich finde immer, dass Eclipse einfach mit Funktionen überladen ist )


----------



## Leandros (6. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was macht IntelliJ  denn anders?  Was macht das Programm performanter, bei gleicher VM ?


 
IntelliJ ist etwas anders Aufgebaut, du hast Module und Projekte. Ein Projekt kann mehrere Module haben (im Falle von Android habe ich immer meine libraries als weitere module eingebunden), module können sowohl eine library als auch ein normales Programm / App sein. Die größten Vorteile von IntelliJ sind außerdem 1. das die Community Edition Open Source 2. es Performanter ist (frag mich nicht warum, aber es ist so) 3. die Einstellungen dir erlauben es genau an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen (z.B Themes) und last but not least das Layout und die damit verbundenen Einstellungen, man kann einfach Fenster in die Sidebars einfahren und bei bedarf ausfahren (kann man sogar automatisieren). Ja, das geht bei Eclipse auch, aber funktioniert lange nicht so gut.

Wie performant im Endeffekt dein Programm ist, liegt an dir.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was sind für dich "dicke Projekte"?


 Habe da z. B. ein Java Projekt mit etwas über 100.000 Zeilen Code + eigenem Testframework entwickelt (war so ein Java/Java-EE-Web Mischmaschdingens aus dem Bereich Datenerfassung und -auswertung).

Daneben mache ich halt viel mit dem PTP (Parallel Tools Platform) für die Uni, da ist mir bis jetzt nichts vergleichbares untergekommen. Die Sachen sind aber in der Regel auch nicht so riesig, nur zwichen ein paar 100 und 1000 Zeilen.

Grundsätzlich muss halt jeder selber gucken, womit er klar kommt. Und ich komme mit Eclipse ganz gut klar  (ebenso wie mit Netbeans)


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich werde mit IntelliJ  vermutlich mal ansehen,  das klingt ganz gut.    Aber für den TE würde ich weiterhin auch Eclipse empfehlen,  das ist am weitesten verbreitet und unterstützt und macht seine Sache auch ganz gut.


----------



## Leandros (7. Februar 2013)

Eclipse wie es leibt und lebt: LeonsBuddyDave - Eclipse 4.3 Changelog: - Added the word

Ein Brüller.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich muss die besten Rechner der Welt haben, bei so wenig Problemen 
Vielleicht fällt es mir auch nur nicht so auf (ich bin was sowas angeht eher unempfindlich). Aber ich gebe zu, für Neueinsteiger ist Eclipse schon ein dicker Brummer...


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (8. Februar 2013)

Arbeite auch mit intelliJ idea. Allerdings Python django. Geht sehr gut. Gerade die Code Navigation ist positiv hervorzuheben.


----------



## Anubis12334 (16. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich werde mit IntelliJ  vermutlich mal ansehen,  das klingt ganz gut.    Aber für den TE würde ich weiterhin auch Eclipse empfehlen,  das ist am weitesten verbreitet und unterstützt und macht seine Sache auch ganz gut.


 
imho ist sind Android Apps mit IntelliJ deutlich einfacher zu verwirklichen als mit Eclipse. Es gibt zwar das Plugin speziell für Eclipse aber auf IntelliJ läuft das trotzdem besser


----------

